# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  باقری : رئیس جمهور شخصا به موضوع تعویق کنکور امسال ورود کند

## saj8jad

*
امام جمعه اسالم:** رئیس جمهور شخصا به موضوع تعویق کنکور امسال ورود کند*

 

*اسالم-  امام جمعه اسالم با اشاره به دغدغه فکری دانش آموزان مناطق سیل زده درباره  برگزاری کنکور و درخواست تعویق آن، از رئیس جمهور خواست شخصا به این موضوع  ورود کند.

                      به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، حجت الاسلام محمد جواد باقری در خطبه‌های این هفته نماز جمعه اسالم با اشاره به اهمیت شب‌های قدر و ضرورت بهره گیری از این فرصت، اظها، کرد: شب زنده داری در راه خدا تضمین کننده سعادت و جلب روزی‌های مهم مادی و معنوی است.  باقری در ادامه به سوم خرداد سالروز  آزادسازی خرمشهر اشاره کرد و افزود: در طول هشت سال دفاع مقدس عملیات‌های  متعددی انجام و شهرهای مختلفی آزاد شد اما خرمشهر و عملیات « المقدس» به عنوان نماد تبلور اراده مردم ایران و رزمندگان جان برکف دفاع مقدس برجسته شده است.  وی با اشاره به فرموده امام خمینی (ره)  درباره آزاد سازی خرمشهر، گفت: زمانی که در مسیر یاری دین گام برداریم  خداوند نیز ما را یاری می‌کند. وجود این تفکر در شرایط امروز کشور راهکار  برون رفت از مشکلات است.  

امام جمعه اسالم  با بیان اینکه سیل امسال علاوه بر خسارت‌های مادی خسارت‌های فکری و  اجتماعی نیز بر جای گذاشته است، بیان کرد: ایجاد دغدغه و نگرانی برای چند  صد هزار دانش آموز کنکوری  نمونه‌ای از این دغدغه‌های فکری است قطعاً این دانش آموزان آمادگی لازم  برای شرکت در کنکور را با توجه به شرایط پیش آمده در شهرهای خود ندارند و  خواهان تعویق کنکور هستند.  باقری با اشاره به اینکه برخی با طرح  اعطای ضریب یا سهمیه بیشتر به دانش آموزان مناطق سیل زده سعی در جبران این  خسارت دارند، تصریح کرد: دانش آموزی که کتابش را آب برده سهمیه به چه دردش  می‌خورد به علاوه سهمیه دادن به کنکوری‌های استان‌های سیل زده نوعی اجحاف و نا عدالتی در حق دانش آموزان دیگر استان‌ها است.  وی بهترین راه را دادن زمان بیشتر برای  مطالعه و برگزاری آزمون یکسان و تعویق در کنکور امسال دانست و ادامه داد:  ما در یک شرایط خاص قرار داریم و اگر برنامه آموزشی دانشگاه‌ها کمی دیرتر  شروع شود یقیناً اتفاق خاصی رخ نمی‌دهد.  امام جمعه اسالم  در ادامه خطبه‌های خود از مسئولان تصمیم گیرنده در این زمینه خواست که به  فکر این دانش آموزان بوده و به خواسته و مطالبات آنها توجه کنند و افزود:  نمایندگان مجلس باید حواسشان باشد با آینده فرزندان این کشور معامله نکنند.  نماینده‌ای که نامه‌ای مبنی بر تعویق کنکور می‌نویسد اما در روز رأی گیری به عنوان مخالف صحبت می‌کند، باید بداند با این اقدام خود چه ضربه‌ای به جایگاه مجلس وارد می‌کند.  وی همچنین در ادامه از رئیس جمهور خواست تا شخصاً به بحث تعویق کنکور ورود کند. 

وجود ضعف و کاستی دینی و فرهنگی در سریال‌های ماه مبارک رمضان امسال 
 باقری به برنامه ریزی فشرده پخش سریال‌های ماه مبارک رمضان و وجود کاستی‌های دینی و فرهنگی در آن نیز اشاره کرد و گفت: این نوع برنامه ریزی  سبب شده مردم فرصت کمتری برای حضور در مساجد و برنامه‌های معنوی این ماه  مبارک پیدا کنند. سریال‌های امسال از نظر محتوا و تأثیرگذاری نیز مثبت عمل  نکرده اند متأسفانه در زمینه ساخت سریال دچار نوعی کپی برداری ناشیانه از سریال‌های خارجی شده‌ایم.  وی عادی جلوه دادن روابط خارج از عرف،  ترویج تجمل و مصرف گرایی، عدم توجه به جایگاه نماز و روزه داری، ترویج  خشونت و سیاه نمایی، نشان دادن چهره غیر واقعی از تاریخ را از جمله ضعف‌های  آشکار سریال‌های ماه مبارک رمضان عنوان کرد و ادامه داد: با این وضعیت اگر  صدا و سیما در ماه رمضان سریال نسازد بهتر است.  باقری با بیان اینکه صدا و سیما باید یک  دانشگاه فرهنگ ساز باشد زیرا که منسوب بودن به جایگاه ولایت و رهبری  انتظارها را از صدا و سیما خیلی بیشتر می‌کند، اظهار کرد: البته برنامه‌های  خوب بسیار مفیدی هم دارد که کسی منکر آن نیست ولی نفوذ برخی جریانات و  افرادی که وجهه اجتماعی خوبی ندارند حال صدا و سیما را ناخوش کرده است.             

کد خبر 4624914*

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/462491...A9%D9%86%D8%AF

----------


## A.H.M

دقیقا 40 روز موند و هنوز به فکر تعویقید؟

ساعتش به اندازه خانه ما می ارزید ؛ آنکه زمان خود را فدای آینده کرد...

----------


## MehranWilson

شما فک کنم دیگه در حال ورود به حوضه واسه کنکور هم باشید یه امیدی واسه تعویق دارین بلاخره یهو 5 مین قبل از کنکور بندازنش عقب  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

متن سخرانی ایشونو مجلس مطرح میکردن ممکن بود رای بیاره
خیلی خوب گفتن 
کاش رسیدگی بشه 
حداقل به اون قسمت سهمیه و ظلمه رسیدگی بشه

----------


## METTIX

احتمال به تعویق افتادن کنکور یک به روی ان میلیونیم هست :Yahoo (20):  درستونو بخونید

----------


## Hexa01

بچه ها مثل اینکه در فارس من دوباره کمپین زدن لینک :
https://my.farsnews.com/c/7967
اگه مایل بودین امضا کنید در ربات دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت هم درخواست دادن 
لینک دیدبان: https://t.me/didebanShafafiat/1919
بچه ها فقط یک نکته زیاد به تعویق دل خوش نکنین اگه امضاء کردین ( در صورت تمایل) دیگه برین سروقت درس اگه جواب داد چه بهتر جواب هم نداد شما خدایی نکرده ضرری نکرین

----------


## Hexa01

من کانال آقای سبطی رو بررسی کردم گفتن که فردا با مسئولان مربوطه صحبت میکنن ولی قول ۱۰۰ درصد ندادن کلا اگه فردا نشد دیگه زیاد ادامه ندین که وقت گرانبهاتون رو از دست ندین

----------


## CIAHAT

اگه این روحانیون بندازن عقب کنکور رو، شاید باور کنم هنوز عدالتی وجود داره تو کشور ... شاید  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

اگر نظر کسی که من عاشقش بودم عوض شد تعویق رخ میده اگر نه رخ نمیده همون قدر امید داشته باشید :Yahoo (20):

----------


## am3213

یار و غار تویی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
اینا چه اسم پروفایلیه آخه  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hexa01


بچه ها مثل اینکه در فارس من دوباره کمپین زدن لینک :
https://my.farsnews.com/c/7967
اگه مایل بودین امضا کنید در ربات دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت هم درخواست دادن 
لینک دیدبان: https://t.me/didebanShafafiat/1919
بچه ها فقط یک نکته زیاد به تعویق دل خوش نکنین اگه امضاء کردین ( در صورت تمایل) دیگه برین سروقت درس اگه جواب داد چه بهتر جواب هم نداد شما خدایی نکرده ضرری نکرین 


افراد کمی شرکت کردن*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> یار و غار تویی 
> اینا چه اسم پروفایلیه آخه


دیگه من همه چیو یار می بینم ولی یارم بهم جفا کرد همون طوری که نمایندگان مجلس به کنکوری ها جفا کردند  / گر از سلطان طمع کردم خطا بود /ور از دلبر وفا جستم جفا کرد    // گر از سنجش طمع کردم خطا بود / ور از مجلس وفا جستم جفا کرد

----------


## Hexa01

> *
> 
> افراد کمی شرکت کردن*


بله ولی در ربات دیدبان شفافیت نزدیک به 18 هزار نفر شرکت کردن البته این آمار مربوط به بعد از ظهره شاید الان بیشتر هم شده باشه

----------


## am3213

> دیگه من همه چیو یار می بینم ولی یارم بهم جفا کرد همون طوری که نمایندگان مجلس به کنکوری ها جفا کردند  / گر از سلطان طمع کردم خطا بود /ور از دلبر وفا جستم جفا کرد    // گر از سنجش طمع کردم خطا بود / ور از مجلس وفا جستم جفا کرد


پپس مث خودم زخم خورده ای 

لعنت به عشق لعنت به عشق لعنت به عشق لعنت به عشق

----------


## f.a.l

هی بابا

----------


## A.H.M

ساعتش به اندازه خانه ما می ارزید ؛ آنکه زمان خود را فدای آینده کرد...


بچه ها خداحافظ من رفتم تا 40 روز نیستم

----------


## Arash6767

اینا همش کشکه بابا بشینید درستونو بخونید

----------


## artim

صحبت های اقای بلوچی نگران نباشید و خواهش میکنم همکاری کنید خیلی امید به تعویق هست اگر شما حمایت و تلاش کنید

https://instagram.com/benyaminbalouc...d=h0cpk0870vzf

----------


## SARA_J

این حالاهیچی ولی حق انتخاب کنکور99به کجارسید؟؟
اعصابمونوداغون کردن

----------


## Hexa01

> این حالاهیچی ولی حق انتخاب کنکور99به کجارسید؟؟
> اعصابمونوداغون کردن


کمپین اون رو هم در فارس من و دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت بچه ها تشکیل دادن

----------


## Hexa01

اینم یک کمپین دیگه برای تعویق کنکور:
https://my.farsnews.com/c/7987
بچه ها لطفا کمپین تشکیل ندین یکی کافیه

----------


## Hexa01

لینک کمپین حق انتخاب کنکور 99 و تاثیر معدل مثبت در فارس من:
https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

----------


## Hexa01

لینک کمپین دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت برای حق انتخاب و تاثیر معدل کنکور 99
https://t.me/didebanShafafiat/1911
بچه ها صفحه اول هم گفتم وقت گرانبهاتون رو هدر ندین ولی برای راحتی شما لینک ها رو گذاشتم هرکی خواست امضا کنه

----------


## artim

@khabaronline_ir  خبر آنلاین❌ @farsna  فارس❌ @tasnimnews  تسنیم❌ @shahrvandyjc  باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان❌ @www_snn_ir  اس ان ان❌
@rajanews_com  رجا نیوز❌
@akharinkhabar  آخرین خبر❌



 @mehragency  مهر❌

 @alef_news  الف❌
@isna95  ایسنا❌

 @hamshahrionlinenews همشهری❌


@ilnair ایلنا❌
@eslahatnews 
@akhbarefori     خبرفوری❗️❌


برای تعویق بهشون بگین

----------


## Shah1n

با این اوصاف یکیتون بی طرف بگه چند درصد احتمال تعویق هست
(محض کنجکاوی وگرنه برنامه درسیم تا همون هفته آخر تمومه)

----------


## Hexa01

> با این اوصاف یکیتون بی طرف بگه چند درصد احتمال تعویق هست
> (محض کنجکاوی وگرنه برنامه درسیم تا همون هفته آخر تمومه)


احتمال تعویق  صفره به چند دلیل:
1- وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش و کمیسیون آموزش مجلس مخالف هستند
2- در مرداد ماه مثل اینکه سازمان سنجش یه آزمون دیگه داره که اگه تعویق ۱ ماهه رو مجلس تصویب می کرد باید این آزمون مرداد هم تغییر کنه 
۳- در صورت تعویق ۲ ماهه سنجش اعلام کرده که ترم اول دانشگاه رو بچه ها از دست میدن و ضرر بزرگی به سیستم آموزشی کشور میزنه
در کل خسته تون نکنم تعویق امکان نداره و تنها ارگانی که می تونست وادار کنه که تعویق صورت بگیره مجلس بود که همکاری نکرد حالا بچه ها میگن که ما کنکور میدیم اصلا می خوایم یه ترم دیر بریم سر کلاس دانشگاه سنجش هم در پاسخ گفته که نمیشه سرنوشت تقریبا ۱ و نیم میلیون داوطلب رو به یه کمپین ۲۰ هزار نفری ترجیح داد اینها اتفاق های این چند روز بود 
به نظر من به جای بحث تعویق باید میگفتن سازمان سنجش امسال به صورت استثناء دو بار کنکور برگزار می کرد شاید بهتر می بود 
ببخشید طولانی شد شرمنده

----------


## Ebrahim999

با اين تاخير ها كسي به جايي نميرسه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## meysam98

> با این اوصاف یکیتون بی طرف بگه چند درصد احتمال تعویق هست
> (محض کنجکاوی وگرنه برنامه درسیم تا همون هفته آخر تمومه)


تقریبا صفر
سنجش زیر بار نمیره

----------


## seifi1993

> با اين تاخير ها كسي به جايي نميرسه


با این تاخیر ها کسی به جایی هم نرسه با سهمیه دادن هممون ****** میریم . :Yahoo (2):

----------


## artim

خواسته ما تعویق کنکور سراسری است




اینو کپی کنید‌به شماره بالا پیامک‌بزنید 
خیلی مهمه خیلی


شماره یکی از مهم ترین خبرگزاری ها هست لطفا با اقای بلوچی همکاری کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام 
چیشد؟
اقای سبطی حرف زدن؟
کسی چیزی گف؟

----------


## Insidee

> سلام 
> چیشد؟
> اقای سبطی حرف زدن؟
> کسی چیزی گف؟


هیچ خبری نیست. کنکور هم همون تاریخه.

----------


## artim

کمپين اصلی  تعویق

https://t.me/********/MDLFc1ZmGp9UnnmXyj3X9A

جای ستاره join chat بنویسین بدون فاصله

----------


## Neo.Healer

فقط کاش جای دوماه بگن یکماه یذره قابل قبول تر باشه حداقل :Yahoo (117):

----------


## aretmis

> فقط کاش جای دوماه بگن یکماه یذره قابل قبول تر باشه حداقل


مگه خبریه باز؟

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> مگه خبریه باز؟


داوطلبا دارن از طریق خبر رسانی ها، سلیبریتی ها،امام جمعه ها و نماینده های ولایت فقیه و رئیس مجلس و ریاست جمهوری پیگیری میکنند.ولی هیچی معلوم نیست شاید تا اخر هفته تکلیفش روشن بشه ولی تعویق احتمالش کمه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مگه خبریه باز؟


آره با بخش جمهوری نتیجه ای نگرفتیم دارن روی بخش اسلامیش کار میکنن 
البته باز اینجا ایرانه تا وقتی سر جلسه نرفتی معلوم نمیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pariis

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx3fv0cg...=1wsk45uljb88j

----------


## isteek2



----------


## Neo.Healer

> 


هیچ جای دنیا هیجانی ک سیاست مدارای کشور ما واس کنکوریاش فراهم میکنه نمیتونن انجام بدن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

مطمئن باشین تهش یه سهمیه توپول میدن بهشون تعویق ممکن نیس

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## artim

به این شماره برای تعویق زیاد پیام بدین موثره تعداد افراد

----------


## aretmis

:Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به این شماره برای تعویق زیاد پیام بدین موثره تعداد افراد


چه زمانی قراره رسیدگی بشه بهش؟و تکلیفش مشخص میشه؟

----------


## artim

> چه زمانی قراره رسیدگی بشه بهش؟و تکلیفش مشخص میشه؟


دارن بررسی میکنن مازورمون رو میزنیم همگی دیگه

----------


## shima_sh

> هیچ جای دنیا هیجانی ک سیاست مدارای کشور ما واس کنکوریاش فراهم میکنه نمیتونن انجام بدن





> فایل پیوست 87573





> مطمئن باشین تهش یه سهمیه توپول میدن بهشون تعویق ممکن نیس


اون نماینده که موافق بود  مخالف صحبت کرد بدجور سوتی داد 
اینکه لاریجانی گفته با روحانی  جلسه میگذاره این نشون میده اگه یکم دیگه فشار بیاریم میشه و این بار هم از مجلس نیست که رای بخواد اگه همینطور به روحانی و رهبر و سلبریتی ها بگن امکانش هست که به دستور بدن که رای گیری هم نخواد
به شماره هایی که تو استوری گفته پیام بدین به دوستانتون هم بگید اینبار فرق میکنه چون پای مجلس وسط نیست
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/

----------


## artim

همکاری کنین در زمان های استراحتتون به اون شماره پیامک بدین و در خواست تعویق کنین توی کانال هم میتونین عضو شین
صفحات قبل فرستادم پستشو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> همکاری کنین در زمان های استراحتتون به اون شماره پیامک بدین و در خواست تعویق کنین توی کانال هم میتونین عضو شین
> صفحات قبل فرستادم پستشو


من یه انجمن دیگ درین مورد تاپیک زدم 
فقط نکه دفعه پیش خیلی شرایط خوب پیش رفت خیلیا دلسرد شدن ... کاش زودتر تعیین تکلیف بشه

----------


## Insidee

> من یه انجمن دیگ درین مورد تاپیک زدم 
> فقط نکه دفعه پیش خیلی شرایط خوب پیش رفت خیلیا دلسرد شدن ... کاش زودتر تعیین تکلیف بشه


مگه بجز اینجا و الا و سمپاد فروم دیگه ای هم هست؟؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

آقای روحانی خواهشا به هیچ چیز ورود نکنه ، ایشون به هرچی ورود کرد   بس حجیم بود ، مکان متلاشی شد  :Yahoo (21): 
حسن روحانی اگر ورد کنه کنکورو یک ماه هم زودتر برگزار میکنن

----------


## _Scorpion_

اگه حسن گف دیر تر برگذار میشه بدونین گاومون زایید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## shima_sh

نمک نریزین اتفاقا روحانی میتونه بصورت مستقیم دستور بده

----------


## Neo.Healer

من این متنو کلی تبلیغ کردم

بنی آدم اعضای یکدیگرند
بعد کار توی معدن کنکوری بودن سختترین کار دنیاس
سلامتی همه کنکوریا ک با وجود اینهمه سهمیه جوونیشون پرپر میشه
میخوان یه سهمیه جدید بدن = قبولی سختتر میشه و کنکوریا ناامیدتر
کمک کن نذاریم سهمیه بدن = با تعویق جلوی سهمیه گرفته میشه 
لطفا جمله ی ( خواسته ما تعویق کنکور سراسری است ) رو به 10001915 بفرستین...با هرچنتا سیمکارت ک میتونی
این خواست سیل زده ها و امید عادی هاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مگه بجز اینجا و الا و سمپاد فروم دیگه ای هم هست؟؟


کنکوری نیس.....روم به دیوار سایت مد و لباسه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من تقریبا به 200نفر خبر دادم ک هرکدوم به دوستاشون بگن و با چند سیمکارت اس بدن
فقط تعویق نباشه من دیگ روم نمیشه برم اون سایت 
هووففففف

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> من تقریبا به 200نفر خبر دادم ک هرکدوم به دوستاشون بگن و با چند سیمکارت اس بدن
> فقط تعویق نباشه من دیگ روم نمیشه برم اون سایت 
> هووففففف


فکر کنم آخرین راهش جنگه.اگه جنگ بشه  دیگه تعویق صد در صد هستش.ولی خداییش کل فضای مجازی پر شده از (نه به سهمیه)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فکر کنم آخرین راهش جنگه.اگه جنگ بشه  دیگه تعویق صد در صد هستش.ولی خداییش کل فضای مجازی پر شده از (نه به سهمیه)


حداقل به 80نفر زن خانه دار و کارمند تعویق و مضرات سهمیه نفری یبار توضیح دادم  :Yahoo (21): 
و خداروشکر 200نفر بدون پرسیدن علت قبول کردن 
جنگو باید بریم رو بزنیم به ترامپ اونم من زبانم خوب نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


حداقل به 80نفر زن خانه دار و کارمند تعویق و مضرات سهمیه نفری یبار توضیح دادم 
و خداروشکر 200نفر بدون پرسیدن علت قبول کردن 
جنگو باید بریم رو بزنیم به ترامپ اونم من زبانم خوب نیس 


خدا وکیلی انقدر که تو تلاش می کنی اگه کاندید مجلس یا ریاست جمهوری شده بودی من یکی کلی رای برات جمع می کردم.
ممنون ازت
ر.ا: امیدوارم حداقل یک ماه تعویق بیافته*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> خدا وکیلی انقدر که تو تلاش می کنی اگه کاندید مجلس یا ریاست جمهوری شده بودی من یکی کلی رای برات جمع می کردم.
> ممنون ازت
> ر.ا: امیدوارم حداقل یک ماه تعویق بیافته*


 :Yahoo (9):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (766):  :Y (466): 

انشاالله :Yahoo (99):

----------


## CIAHAT

> کنکوری نیس.....روم به دیوار سایت مد و لباسه


نی نی سایت برو خیلی عاطقی هستن حتما کمک میکنن :Yahoo (20):  تیترش هم این باشه
با خواهر شوهرم دعوام شده
درعرض 5دقیقه هزارتا سین میخوره ... بعد توش بنویس خواسته هاتو :Yahoo (76): 

پ.ن : تیتر فقط پیشنهاد بود : |

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نی نی سایت برو خیلی عاطقی هستن حتما کمک میکنن تیترش هم این باشه
> با خواهر شوهرم دعوام شده
> درعرض 5دقیقه هزارتا سین میخوره ... بعد توش بنویس خواسته هاتو
> 
> پ.ن : تیتر فقط پیشنهاد بود : |


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
وجود این عنوانا به لطف بی عرضگی مردای ایرانیه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## meysam98

> فکر کنم آخرین راهش جنگه.اگه جنگ بشه  دیگه تعویق صد در صد هستش.ولی خداییش کل فضای مجازی پر شده از (نه به سهمیه)


همین سایه جنگ عاملیه که تعویق صورت نگیره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## artim

⚠️توجه⚠️


جلسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سه شنبه این هفته برگزار میشود!


همه اعضای شورای عالی فرهنگی باید از دلایل تعویق+عوارض سهمیه+مافیای کنکور+رای گیری کثیف مجلس و... آگاه شوند
و با#تعویق_کنکور_سراسری موافقت کنند






اعضای شورای انقلاب فرهنگی را با راه های ارتباطیشان قرار خواهیم داد...

----------


## artim

خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم لطفا همه همکاری کنید




ارسال فیلم‌/ توضیحات استوری اقای بلوچی بخونید خواهش میکنم کم کاری نکنید اینکار برای ترند شد توی اخبار هست با اینکار دیگه خیلی خیلی راحت میتونیم خبر تعویق رسانه ای کنیم و به هدفمو برسیم
=======================


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx2AHton...d=fq70bm1dnfwq

----------


## artim

> خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم لطفا همه همکاری کنید
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ارسال فیلم‌/ توضیحات استوری اقای بلوچی بخونید خواهش میکنم کم کاری نکنید اینکار برای ترند شد توی اخبار هست با اینکار دیگه خیلی خیلی راحت میتونیم خبر تعویق رسانه ای کنیم و به هدفمو برسیم
> =======================
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx2AHton...d=fq70bm1dnfwq


5 دیقه وقت بگدارید

----------


## konkor98

یعنی دیگه سه شنبه معلوم میشه تعدیق یا سهمیه ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ⚠️توجه⚠️
> 
> 
> جلسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سه شنبه این هفته برگزار میشود!
> 
> 
> همه اعضای شورای عالی فرهنگی باید از دلایل تعویق+عوارض سهمیه+مافیای کنکور+رای گیری کثیف مجلس و... آگاه شوند
> و با#تعویق_کنکور_سراسری موافقت کنند
> 
> ...


سه شنبه همه چی مشخص میشه یا باز ادامه دارد؟

----------


## shima_sh

خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
&#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه

----------


## shima_sh

کلی کار میتونن بکنند اینکه میگند نمیتونن درست نیست .این فقط یکیش هست

----------


## Sadaf122

يكي بگه بلوچي كيه چيكارس؟

----------


## Sadaf122

> ⚠️توجه⚠️
> 
> 
> جلسه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سه شنبه این هفته برگزار میشود!
> 
> 
> همه اعضای شورای عالی فرهنگی باید از دلایل تعویق+عوارض سهمیه+مافیای کنکور+رای گیری کثیف مجلس و... آگاه شوند
> و با#تعویق_کنکور_سراسری موافقت کنند
> 
> ...


بدبخت شديم اينا فقط سهميه ميدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meysam98

> يكي بگه بلوچي كيه چيكارس؟


هیچی
ایرانگرده

یه عده از بچه ها واقعا قاطی کردن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
> &#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
> فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
> https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
> شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه


من اینستا ندارم یعنی گوشی ندارم میشه یه پستی بذاری ک یکماه به تعویق بیفته؟
بابا همین میگن دوماه نمیشه دیگ سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه
یکماه کافیه

----------


## smer

تموم شده بسته شده پروندش 
بیخیال شید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هیچی
> ایرانگرده
> 
> یه عده از بچه ها واقعا قاطی کردن


شغلش چیه/یعنی منبع درآمدش چیه؟

----------


## Hexa01

به نظر من به جای این کارها یک کمپین در فارس من برای تعویق یک ماهه کنکور ۹۸ دوباره تشکیل می دادیم بهتر بود

----------


## shima_sh



----------


## Hexa01

ولی دیگه فکر نکنم تعویق بشه بچه ها

----------


## shima_sh

> هیچی
> ایرانگرده
> 
> یه عده از بچه ها واقعا قاطی کردن





> شغلش چیه/یعنی منبع درآمدش چیه؟


این فیلم ها رو جمع میکنه و پخش میکنه خودش مثل بمب توی فضای مجازی صدا میکنه و خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## Insidee

> ولی دیگه فکر نکنم تعویق بشه بچه ها


اره تعویقی در کار نیست بچه ها به هوای تعویق تایم خودشون رو هم از دست دادن

----------


## Sadaf122

بچه ها دوماه خيلي زياده معلومه قبول نميكنن و سهميه ميدن
حداقل بگين دو هفته تا يك ماه

----------


## meysam98

همه میدونن من یکی از طرفدارای تعویق بودم و هستم و از جون و دل براش مایه گذاشتم 
ولی
واقعا شورشو در آوردید

علی اوجیو تگ می کنید
که برای تعویق کنکور اقدام کنه؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shima_sh

> تموم شده بسته شده پروندش 
> بیخیال شید


شما در جریان نیستی دارند از طریق امام جمعه های پیگیری میکنند و شما نمیدونید که این افراد چقدر مهم هستن و قدرت این کار رو دارند

----------


## Sadaf122

بريد به آخوندا بگين جواب ميده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## meysam98

> شغلش چیه/یعنی منبع درآمدش چیه؟


از منبع درآمدش خبر ندارم
گاها مستند هم میسازه

----------


## shima_sh

> من اینستا ندارم یعنی گوشی ندارم میشه یه پستی بذاری ک یکماه به تعویق بیفته؟
> بابا همین میگن دوماه نمیشه دیگ سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه
> یکماه کافیه


اصلا الان صحبت زمان دقیق مطرح نیست ولی میگن حداقل یک ماه باشه تلاش بر اینکه تعویق بشه و در مورد مدتش خودشون نظر بدن که یک ماه باشه یا هفت هفته مثل ارشد

----------


## shima_sh

> ولی دیگه فکر نکنم تعویق بشه بچه ها


یکی از روحانیون بزرگ اهواز هم صحبت کرده و چند تا امام جمعه شهر دیگه همینطور ادامه داشته باشه تعویق میشه خبرگذاری این همه مهم نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به نظر من به جای این کارها یک کمپین در فارس من برای تعویق یک ماهه کنکور ۹۸ دوباره تشکیل می دادیم بهتر بود


کاش واقعا یکماهه بگن همه
این دوماه رو منم عقل ام قبول نمیکنه چه برسه کسایی ک یکهفته هم راضی نمیشن به تعویق
همین اسمش دوماه بوده ک تا الان روهواس

----------


## _Scorpion_

> شغلش چیه/یعنی منبع درآمدش چیه؟




باو مستند سازه ...فیلماش کلی جایزه برده تو خارج

----------


## shima_sh

> بريد به آخوندا بگين جواب ميده


همین کار رو میکنن شما هم به امام جمعه شهرتون بگید چون به قول خودت جواب میده

----------


## shima_sh

> باو مستند سازه ...فیلماش کلی جایزه برده تو خارج


میخواد فیلم ها رو جمع کنه و پخش کنه تو فضای مجازی که خیلی تاثیر داره و مثل بمب صدا میکنه

----------


## meysam98

> بريد به آخوندا بگين جواب ميده


هه 
شکوائیه ظلم نزد ظالم بُردن وین عجب نیست حق الناس خوردن
افسوس که ملتی اوسکول هستیم

----------


## _Scorpion_

اونایی که میگن ولش کنید ولش کنید ..اثری نداره ...باشه عاغا جان ..چشم ...فقط لطفا شما از  این تاپیک بکشید بیرون و دیگه اینجا پست نذارین ..خوشحالمون کنید لطفا

----------


## shima_sh

خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
&#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یکی از روحانیون بزرگ اهواز هم صحبت کرده و چند تا امام جمعه شهر دیگه همینطور ادامه داشته باشه تعویق میشه خبرگذاری این همه مهم نیست


اگ مکارم یا از حوزه علمیه قم کسی بحرفه عالی میشه

----------


## Hexa01

روشتون اشتباه هست باید به جای مستند ساز و سلبریتی و... از کمپین فارس من و دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت استفاده میکردید و دوم اینکه به جای 2 ماه می گفتید 1 ماه

----------


## shima_sh

از اول هم طرح خادمی یه طور بود که رای نیاره چون دو سوم میخواست و و فقط بحث اندازه زمان مطرح بود و هم نماینده ها با اون موافقی که مخالف صحبت کرد نشون داد که کار مافیایی شده 
ولی اگه از طریقی که گفتم اقدام کنید جواب میگیرید چون امام جمعه ها خیلی میتونن تاثیر بگذارند

----------


## Neo.Healer

> روشتون اشتباه هست باید به جای مستند ساز و سلبریتی و... از کمپین فارس من و دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت استفاده میکردید و دوم اینکه به جای 2 ماه می گفتید 1 ماه


حرف دومت قبول دارم یکماهو
اما حرف دومت منظورت کاریه ک قبلا انجام شد و نماینده ها به لطف مافیا نارو زدن دیگ؟
الان اینا جوابگو نیس راه ممکن فقط همینه  :Yahoo (21):  جنگ بنداز و پادشاهی کن شده ...با روش عادی و قانونی هیچکار نمیشه کرد

----------


## shima_sh

> اگ مکارم یا از حوزه علمیه قم کسی بحرفه عالی میشه


این اقای روحانی اهواز تقریبا در اون حد نفوذ داره اون ها سرشون خیلی خیلی شلوغ هست برای این کار ها

----------


## meysam98

> اگ مکارم یا از حوزه علمیه قم کسی بحرفه عالی میشه


هر سال مافیای کنکور با رشوه دادن به همین مراجع قم هر طرحی که بخوان رو پیش میبرن

مراجعه شود به مصاحبه وزیر آموزش و پرورش 26 اسفند 97 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> این اقای روحانی اهواز تقریبا در اون حد نفوذ داره اون ها سرشون خیلی خیلی شلوغ هست برای این کار ها


قم یجوریه یکی بگه مث دومینو بین همشون پخش میشه و تاثیر سیاسی قم بیشتر از بقیه شهراس 
وا مگ چیکار میکنن؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shima_sh

> روشتون اشتباه هست باید به جای مستند ساز و سلبریتی و... از کمپین فارس من و دیدبان عدالت و شفافیت استفاده میکردید و دوم اینکه به جای 2 ماه می گفتید 1 ماه





> حرف دومت قبول دارم یکماهو
> اما حرف دومت منظورت کاریه ک قبلا انجام شد و نماینده ها به لطف مافیا نارو زدن دیگ؟
> الان اینا جوابگو نیس راه ممکن فقط همینه  جنگ بنداز و پادشاهی کن شده ...با روش عادی و قانونی هیچکار نمیشه کرد


الان اصلا وقت دقیق مطرح نیست فقط بچه ها میگن تعویق باشه بعدش وقتش از سه هفته تا هفت هفته باشه مثل ارشد
کلی هم راهکار دادن که میتونید کنکور رو اینطوری بندازید عقب

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هر سال مافیای کنکور با رشوه دادن به همین مراجع قم هر طرحی که بخوان رو پیش میبرن
> 
> مراجعه شود به مصاحبه وزیر آموزش و پرورش 26 اسفند 97


بخاطر همینم میگم اگ قم طرف ما باشه شرایط خیلی بهتر میشه 
چون بیشتر از همه ی شهرای دیگ قدرت دارن

----------


## shima_sh

> قم یجوریه یکی بگه مث دومینو بین همشون پخش میشه و تاثیر سیاسی قم بیشتر از بقیه شهراس 
> وا مگ چیکار میکنن؟!


همین اقا هم به قم مربوط میشه
خیلی کارها اطلاعاتت کمه و در حد اینترنت هست اگه واقعا میخوای بدونی و مطمعن شی برو از نزدیک ببین که خیلی کارهای مهم میکنند بعد بقول خودت سیاسی و بی ربط به تاپیک حرف نزن که مشکل نشه

----------


## Hexa01

> حرف دومت قبول دارم یکماهو
> اما حرف دومت منظورت کاریه ک قبلا انجام شد و نماینده ها به لطف مافیا نارو زدن دیگ؟
> الان اینا جوابگو نیس راه ممکن فقط همینه  جنگ بنداز و پادشاهی کن شده ...با روش عادی و قانونی هیچکار نمیشه کرد


ببینید دوست عزیز بچه ها به اخوندا میگن ، اخوندا هم به نماینده ها منظورم اینه که این فشار همه جانبه رو باید روز اول میاوردن

----------


## shima_sh

> هر سال مافیای کنکور با رشوه دادن به همین مراجع قم هر طرحی که بخوان رو پیش میبرن
> 
> مراجعه شود به مصاحبه وزیر آموزش و پرورش 26 اسفند 97


 هر چیزی از اینترنت خوندی رو میگی یه طوریم میگی که مثلا خیلی بلدی 
در کل نامربوط به تاپیک حرف نزنید اینجا تاپیک بحث سیاسی نیست بحث در مورد تعویق از راه هایی که میگیم هست اگه میخوای بکن نمیخوای حرف بی اساس و بی خود و نامربوط نزن

----------


## shima_sh

خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
&#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه

----------


## Hexa01

کسی از دوستان آی دی تلگرامی کمپین تعویق کنکور ۹۸ رو داره؟ اگه دارین به مدیرش بگین که یک کمپین هم دوباره در فارس من با متن خوب بنویسه دوباره امضاء کنیم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
> &#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
> فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
> https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
> شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه


میتونی این متنو انجمن های دیگ ارسال کنی عزیزم 
نکه فقط همینجا

----------


## shima_sh

> میتونی این متنو انجمن های دیگ ارسال کنی عزیزم 
> نکه فقط همینجا


انجمن دیگه ندارم میتونی بفرست

----------


## shima_sh

> کسی از دوستان آی دی تلگرامی کمپین تعویق کنکور ۹۸ رو داره؟ اگه دارین به مدیرش بگین که یک کمپین هم دوباره در فارس من با متن خوب بنویسه دوباره امضاء کنیم


بلوچی شماره فارس و کلی خبرگذاری دیگه رو گذاشته همین کارا ها رو بکنید
خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
&#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه

----------


## meysam98

> هر چیزی از اینترنت خوندی رو میگی یه طوریم میگی که مثلا خیلی بلدی 
> در کل نامربوط به تاپیک حرف نزنید اینجا تاپیک بحث سیاسی نیست بحث در مورد تعویق از راه هایی که میگیم هست اگه میخوای بکن نمیخوای حرف بی اساس و بی خود و نامربوط نزن



گفته های آیت الله سبحانی رو سرچ کنید
انگار نماینده مافیای کنکور در قمه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## METTIX

:Yahoo (77):  کاش این بحثا تموم میشد 
اون موقع ک طرح رفت مجلس ک خیلی رسمی تر بود و خیلی احتمال تعویق بیشتر بود تا حالا ک دو تا امام جمعه گفتن به تعویق بندازین اینم جمعه هفته دیگه یه نطق دیگه مییکنن کلا اینا فراموش میشه

----------


## meysam98

> بخاطر همینم میگم اگ قم طرف ما باشه شرایط خیلی بهتر میشه 
> چون بیشتر از همه ی شهرای دیگ قدرت دارن


به تلاشتون احترام میذارم
اما
خبر موثق دارم
 تصمیم از بالا گرفته شده
تعویق کنکور سراسری باعث به هم ریختن برنامه سایر آزمون ها میشه اما مسئله این نیست
مسئله هزینه ایه که تحمیل میشه به دولت 
طبق ابلاغیه هایی که به تمام وزرات خونه ها ابلاغ شده باید هزینه های جاریشون رو کاهش بدن 
+ مافیای کنکور ( که به نهادهای خیلی عمیق حکومتی وصله) هر ساله به وزرات علوم و آموزش و پرورش کمک مالی میکنه و به خاطر همینه که خیلی راحت دارن فعالیت میکنن
اونا با تعویق مخالفن و تهدید کردن کمک هاشونو قطع میکنن.

یه چیزیو یادتون باشه
سنجش یه سازمان ناخُن خشکه و خیلی سخت عقب میره ولی میتونه عقب بره مثه تاثیر معدل پارسال

----------


## Hexa01

تنها خبر تا این لحظه اینه:

به گزارشگروه شهروند خبرنگار باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان، شما می‌توانید با مراجعه به این بخش از نحوهپیگیری سوژه‌های ارسالی خود به سامانه‌های پیامکی ۱۰۰۰۱۹۱۵ مطلع شوید.
از میان انبوه پیامک‌های رسیده در تاریخ پنجم خرداد  ماه مهمترین آن‌ها در ادامه قابل مشاهده است.

8705...0990: خواسته ما به تعویق افتادن کنکور سراسری است.

----------


## Sadaf122

> هه 
> شکوائیه ظلم نزد ظالم بُردن وین عجب نیست حق الناس خوردن
> افسوس که ملتی اوسکول هستیم


شما اگه راه حل ديگه اي داري بفرما 
وگرنه بهتره توهين نكني و همه رو مثل خودت نبيني

----------


## tamanaviki

اینقد بحث نکنین..اونایی ک میگن تعویق نمیدن لطفا توکار بقیه ک دارن تلاش میکنن ک سهمیه ای درکار نباشه دخالت نکنن حداقل واسه آینده خودتون نمیتونین تلاش کنین با حرفاتون جلو آینده بقیه م نگیرین..آخرین خبر اینه ک سنجش با تعویق ۲ماهه مخالفت کرده آقای سبطی دنبال پیگیرین ک تعویق ۲هفته ای بگیرین و تاحدودی قول ۲هفته رو دادن..از هیچی بهترع حداقلش بدبخت نمیشیم سهمیه دیگ نمیدن

----------


## shima_sh

خبر رو بخونین کار به جاهای خوبی رسیده هرکس 10 دقیقه وقت بگذاره جواب میده
&#x62E;&#x648;&#x627;&#x633;&#x62A;&#x647; &#x62F;&#x627;&#x646;&#x634; &#x622;&#x645;&#x648;&#x632;&#x627;&#x646; &#x645;&#x646;&#x627;&#x637;&#x642; &#x633;&#x6CC;&#x644; &#x632;&#x62F;&#x647; &#x628;&#x631;&#x627;&#x6CC; &#x62A;&#x639;&#x648;&#x6C
فقط اون نماینده های مافیا رو ول کنید واز طریق بلوچی و پیج امام جمعه های شهر خودتون و پیج روحانی پیگیری کنید 
https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/ 
شورای عالی هرچی بگه دیگه مجلس و اون نماینده هاش نیازی نیست همون اجرا میشه

با بلوچی حتما همکاری کنید

----------


## shima_sh

یه پیج امام جمعه های شهرتون هم برید

----------


## artim

فیلما عالی بودن اقای بلوچی خیلی خوششون اومده بود 


مرسی از همکاریتون 


لطفا عکساتونم بیشتر کنید 😄💪🏻


کسایی ام که میگن این فیلما برا چی اقای بلوچی گفتن تدوین میخوان کنن این فیلما رو که یه جوری صدامون به اخبار برسه 


اون‌پیج مسخره ایم‌که میگه‌این فیلما الکی تمرکز روی شورا باشه ما‌خودمون برنامه مفصلی برای شورا داریم 😉خدارو شکر ما کارمون مثل بعضیا نیست که حرفا ملت کپی کنیم بگیم من تماس گرفتم فلان جا😂


بچه ها این همه سلبریتی که صدا ما رو شنیدن مدیون اقای بلوچی هستیم من میدونم با چه سختی دارن حمایتمون میکنند 
ناامید نباشید و ادامه بدین

خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم لطفا همه همکاری کنید




ارسال فیلم‌/ توضیحات استوری اقای بلوچی بخونید خواهش میکنم کم کاری نکنید اینکار برای ترند شد توی اخبار هست با اینکار دیگه خیلی خیلی راحت میتونیم خبر تعویق رسانه ای کنیم و به هدفمو برسیم
=======================


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx2AHton7Aa/?igshid=fq70bm1dnfwq

----------


## shima_sh

بچه ها واقعا فشار خیلی زیاد شده .افراد مشهور امام جمعه های شهر های دیگه و خیلی ها استوری و پست گذاشتن و امام جمعه ها هم حرف زدن 
یعنی واقعا تو مرحله خیلی خوبی هست فقط برای اینکه مطمعن بشید نتیجه میده و سهمیه نمیدن و تعویق میشه دو تا کار رو بکنید که سر جمع 10 دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره 
به پیج بلوچی فیلم یا عکس بفرستین و به شماره هایی که داده پیام بدین https://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/
برین پیج امام جمعه شهر خودتون و اونجا دایرکت بدین یا کامنت بگذارین

----------


## shima_sh

اینکه سهمیه ندن بخدا برای خودم نمیگم چون برای من فرقی نمیکنه و من رتبه ای که بتونم بیارم اصلا رقابتی نیست 
ولی بخدا سیل زده ها گناه دارن چون سهمیه هیچ کمکی به حالشون نمیکنه و تعویق میتونه کمک کنه 
حتی اگه دو هفته هم باشه حداقل میتونن جمع بندیشون رو بهتر انجام بدن

----------


## shima_sh

بچه ها باز هم فریب مافیا رو نخورید میتونه توی شورا باشه ولی فقط قرار نیست توی شورا باشه فشار زیاد باشه خود شخص رئیس جمهور یا رهبر یا ررئیس مجلس میتونه کاری کنه که عقب بی افته و خلاصه یه نهادی مجبور کنه سنجش رو عقب بندازه که با ادامه این فشار این کار حتما میشه فقط کافیه سه چهار روز هم اینطور بشه و باز هم کاری کنید که سلبریتی ها و امام جمعه ها پست بگذارند اونوقت تمومه 

واقعا فشار خیلی زیاد شده .افراد مشهور امام جمعه های شهر های دیگه و خیلی ها استوری و پست گذاشتن و امام جمعه ها هم حرف زدن 
یعنی واقعا تو مرحله خیلی خوبی هست فقط برای اینکه مطمعن بشید نتیجه میده و سهمیه نمیدن و تعویق میشه دو تا کار رو بکنید که سر جمع 10 دقیقه وقتتون رو میگیره 
به پیج بلوچی فیلم یا عکس بفرستین و به شماره هایی که داده پیام بدینhttps://www.instagram.com/benyaminbalouchi/
برین پیج امام جمعه شهر خودتون و اونجا دایرکت بدین یا کامنت بگذارین

----------

